
IBM’s legendarily clicky Model F keyboard is coming back - officer_obie
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/gadgets/a27123/model-f-project-buckling-spring-keyboard/
======
mdellabitta
I'm in on this group buy. I really appreciate the hardcore QC that Joe's
doing. It's taking longer than expected, but it wouldn't be worth it if it
were half baked.

